

Is youtube.com down right now? - keithburgun

What the hell?  Never seen that before.  If it's just me, let me know and I'll delete this post.
======
chapel
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/youtube.com>

Looks like no, loaded up for me.

------
keithburgun
Okay, it was down, but now it's back. I guess nevermind. It's just I never
ever see it go down.

------
FirstHopSystems
I'm getting some weird traffic coming from one of the caches. It's been super
slow for me.

------
profitbaron
YouTube is working for me, albeit rather slowly.

